# OMG!!!!!!!!! What a shock......... NOT!!!



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally the Seattle press admits that I-594 is ?gun control? - Seattle gun rights | Examiner.com


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

What ever happened to "Walks like a duck, talks like a duck?"


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

As anyone with more than a handful of neurons knows, "gun control" is actually part of a surreptitious agenda to control individual liberty loving American citizens.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Lee Hunter said:


> As anyone with more than a handful of neurons knows, "gun control" is actually part of a surreptitious agenda to control individual liberty loving American citizens.


Damn, I wish I was that paranoid..... Would make life so much simpler. I dislike "gun control" immensely (except at the range), but not for the same reason you do.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Damn, I wish I was that paranoid..... Would make life so much simpler. I dislike "gun control" immensely (except at the range), but not for the same reason you do.


It ain't paranoid when...

Gun control is a barely significant item in the Plutocratic Campaign to Rule The World. It is in there because of the remote possibility that some troopers in the Neo-SS might be reluctant to storm Pockets Of Armed Resistance. Remote because there won't be a statistically significant incidence of such pockets anyway.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill Gates Beats NRA, Washington State Passes Strict Gun Control Law


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, the left wing billionaires know they cannot push their anti-gun agenda on congress, especially a Republican controlled congress, but that is why they are attacking the states and appealing to the progressive sheeple with misinformation and lies.. Coming to a state near you via ballot initiative, so get ready to vote.:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We need a campaign to portrait the law abiding , gun owning citizen , as well trained individuals. 
We are a caring , well trained group of citizens. 
When People see a police officer with a side arm or Rifle they trust his expertise with that firearm. The police are on the right side of the law, and so are We ,the law abiding citizen.

If somehow the law abiding citizen could build a similar trust, the attacks against our 2nd amendment would be less. IMHO 
We somehow need to build a trust. But how? 
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> We need a campaign to portrait the law abiding , gun owning citizen , as well trained individuals.
> We are a caring , well trained group of citizens.
> When People see a police officer with a side arm or Rifle they trust his expertise with that firearm. The police are on the right side of the law, and so are We ,the law abiding citizen.
> 
> ...


When people see a uniform with a badge, people tend to believe that the person in that uniform with a badge, can shoot well.

I don't like raining on my own profession, but I know better. That's why I always carried a raincoat in my cruiser.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> When people see a uniform with a badge, people tend to believe that the person in that uniform with a badge, can shoot well.
> 
> I don't like raining on my own profession, but I know better. That's why I always carried a raincoat in my cruiser.


Lol, well I think it is perceived by the majority that the police are well trained.
:mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This may shock some... but at least LE have, at some point, had training... whether they keep up their level of proficiency is another story. I'd say 50%-60% of the people at local ranges obviously lack any training and are doing what they've picked up from TV & Movies. I'm sure most if not all the guys in here do NOT fit in that group... but you have to at least acknowledge their existance. As a group of gun enthusiasts that train and take gun ownership seriously, we assume most gun owners train & hone their skills... but I think the reality is that most don't.

It scares me to think a good portion of these people probably carry on a semi-regular basis. I honestly think anyone who intends to carry should do more than take a CCW class... it's a huge responsibility to take on and it shouldn't be taken lightly. I always commend students who take the time and pay the expense to seek training and I wish more would take classes, but I know a lot of people are intimidated by group training. Even simply joining IDPA or shooting leagues is training... not all training needs to be "tactical" in nature, simple fundamentals are important too.

The problem is mandating training for CCW... it interferes with the 2nd Amendment and is frowned upon by most... unfortunately, most do not seek additional training. I'll be the first to admit most LE do not train enough either... which why most who care to be proficient train on their own time & dime.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure how many, but some states don't even require any training what-so-ever, to obtain a CCW. 

WA. state used to be one of those states (it still might be). My father has a CCW, and all he had to do was have a clean record and some $$'s in his pocket. 

But yes, I do agree in regards to having some training. I'm not talking any kind of tactical training at all, but rather, liability information and when / when not to, shoot classes. Emphasis placed on when to be a good witness as opposed to being a shooter. And, information on what can happen to you, your family and your livelihood, when you choose to get involved and things go terribly wrong.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If there is a need to enact any kind of gun control , it should be done by pro gun people who know about guns. With proper legislation that reinforces the 2nd amendment in our favor.
We cannot let anti gun advocates create new legislation that controls our right to bear arms.
No legislation without representation!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> If there is a need to enact any kind of gun control , it should be done by pro gun people who know about guns. With proper legislation that reinforces the 2nd amendment in our favor.
> We cannot let anti gun advocates create new legislation that controls our right to bear arms.
> No legislation without representation!!


The "in our favor" is kinda redundant... 

"No legislation without representation?" In a Democratic Constitutional Republic like we have, that's moot after election day.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> The "in our favor" is kinda redundant...
> 
> "No legislation without representation?" In a Democratic Constitutional Republic like we have, that's moot after election day.


For example up in NY , Cuomo put in place the NY SAFE ACT without proper due process or pro gun representation.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lee Hunter said:


> As anyone with more than a handful of neurons knows, "gun control" is actually part of a surreptitious agenda to control individual liberty loving American citizens.





SailDesign said:


> Damn, I wish I was that paranoid..... Would make life so much simpler. I dislike "gun control" immensely (except at the range), but not for the same reason you do.


All so called gun control laws have one main goal, to disarm the American citizenry *period*...... "They" know that attempting to appeal or amend the 2nd amendment is futile "they" are taking the slow road to achieve their goal(inch by inch as was done with many issues in America)......

While their goal will not solve the armed criminal element or shootings it solves the governments goal of disarming the law abiding....
Source: History


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

N


SailDesign said:


> The "in our favor" is kinda redundant...
> 
> "No legislation without representation?" In a Democratic Constitutional Republic like we have, that's moot after election day.


When I speak of representation, that could n should be an appointed committee of gun owners , lawyers , nra members , who support the 2nd amendment. 
As responsible gun owners we should put in place certain training requirements,etc .
that does not circumvent the 2nd amendment but reinforces the 2nd amendment,thus eliminating a secret agenda of disarmament.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> N
> 
> When I speak of representation, that could n should be an appointed committee of gun owners , lawyers , nra members , who support the 2nd amendment.
> As responsible gun owners we should put in place certain training requirements,etc .
> that does not circumvent the 2nd amendment but reinforces the 2nd amendment,thus eliminating a secret agenda of disarmament.


Sadly, no-one is going to invite pro-gun folks to a gun-control planning session. Never. No-how, no way. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not sure how many, but some states don't even require any training what-so-ever, to obtain a CCW.
> 
> WA. state used to be one of those states (it still might be). My father has a CCW, and all he had to do was have a clean record and some $$'s in his pocket.
> 
> But yes, I do agree in regards to having some training. I'm not talking any kind of tactical training at all, but rather, liability information and when / when not to, shoot classes. Emphasis placed on when to be a good witness as opposed to being a shooter. And, information on what can happen to you, your family and your livelihood, when you choose to get involved and things go terribly wrong.


 Wyoming...you need to pass an FBI background check, be fingerprinted, have a valid Wyoming Huner Safety Card and fork-over $75.00. It's good for 5 years.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Sadly, no-one is going to invite pro-gun folks to a gun-control planning session. Never. No-how, no way. Ain't gonna happen.


The committee will be the session.


----------

